

Innovative presentation tool with new interactive media and mobile control - tigranhakobian
http://voiceboard.info

======
tigranhakobian
Interactive presentation tool with live webpages, maps, documents, videos and
3D models right inside the presentation slides. Use your voice and gestures to
control the presentation with your mobile phone. Free version is available now
at www.voiceboard.info

